# FDA Guidelines Make Supplement Execs Personally Responsible For Company Violations



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

FDA Guidelines Make Supplement Execs Personally Responsible For Company Violations by Alan Feldstein FDA recently published guidelines for recommending the filing of criminal misdemeanor charges against owners and executives of supplement companies. These are included in the agency???s regulatory procedure manual to give procedures as to when they should recommend to Federal prosecutors the filing [...]

*Read More...*


----------

